# SOFT HONEY SPOTTED On Ebay!!!



## openexpression (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi ladies,

	I know a lot of people were crushed when Black Radiance discontinued the Soft Honey blush. I just spotted some being sold on E-bay for $1.99 plus FREE SHIPPING. The seller had over 10 available. I picked up a few as gifts and just wanted to alert some of my fellow beauty addicts. Good luck! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





	P.S. There were also some listings for Ruby Treasure, Spiced Ginger, and Plum Sorbet


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 14, 2010)

The seller has sold completely out of Soft Honeys.  I can't wait to receive mine!


----------



## Curly1908 (Dec 14, 2010)

Part of it was due to one person buying 20 and another person buying 10.  I hate greed!  Even if you're from the School of Mimi from The Drew Carey Show when it comes to your makeup application, you won't need that many blushes in the same color in your life.

  	I hope everyone who wanted one got one.


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 14, 2010)

They probably will end up re-selling them somewhere for higher prices.


----------



## openexpression (Dec 14, 2010)

Curly1908 said:


> Part of it was due to one person buying 20 and another person buying 10.  I hate greed!  Even if you're from the School of Mimi from The Drew Carey Show when it comes to your makeup application, you won't need that many blushes in the same color in your life.
> 
> I hope everyone who wanted one got one.



 	Actually...I looked back in my sale history after the listing closed and it was the SAME person who purchased the 20 and the 10. I got 4: 1 as a back-up for myself, 1 for my mom for Christmas, and 2 for my fellow make-up crazed sorority sisters. Whoever did that sucked...and they probably belong to Specktra or LHCF which are the only 2 places where I posted the alert. Spiced Ginger, Ruby Treasure, and Plum Sorbet are all still there in abundance. I wish there was a way to make these things more private but the scalpers will always find a way around it.


----------



## Curly1908 (Dec 14, 2010)

I didn't even notice that it was the same person!  Arggghhhh!!!  I hope nobody purchases the blushes at a scalper's inflated prices.  Pure craziness.  A few years ago, I use to go on E-bay to get makeup at a *discounted* price.  Now-a-days, you can't even get PERMANENT items for reasonable prices.  (And don't get me started on the fakes!)  I wanted to get a Fresh Brew l/s (in regular packaging) from E-bay, and it's selling for $20+.  And folks are actually BUYING it.

  	I ordered 1 Soft Honey as a back up to the one I already have.  It's my most used blush.  Hopefully I can find a dupe by the time I finish both.

  	I already have Ruby Treasure so I got Spiced Ginger and Plum Sorbet also.

  	*mutters* --> "Can't have shyt!"


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Dec 14, 2010)

Curly1908 said:


> I didn't even notice that it was the same person!  Arggghhhh!!!  I hope nobody purchases the blushes at a scalper's inflated prices.  Pure craziness.  A few years ago, I use to go on E-bay to get makeup at a *discounted* price.  Now-a-days, you can't even get PERMANENT items for reasonable prices.  (And don't get me started on the fakes!)  I wanted to get a Fresh Brew l/s (in regular packaging) from E-bay, and it's selling for $20+.  And folks are actually BUYING it.
> 
> I ordered 1 Soft Honey as a back up to the one I already have.  It's my most used blush.  Hopefully I can find a dupe by the time I finish both.
> 
> ...



 Ugh, that's coldblooded.  I also noticed later that the seller went up on the price of the remaining blushes; savvy in a way, but he apparently isn't aware of the demand in for SH in particular vs the rest of the colors, although I expect they'll be in higher demand once they've been completely phased out. I  was hopingmy two arrived today but no dice. I'm just glad I got my order in before greedyguts hogged them all. I'm curious what that person will be selling them for. I hope all of us who wanted one got theirs!


----------



## honybr (Dec 15, 2010)

I bought one (only one) out of curiousity.  I've read so much about it and I figured for $1.99 you couldn't go wrong.  I received it yesterday and now I see what all the excitement was about!  That is really a beautiful blush.  I'm sad I didn't get 2, because you know the person who bought 30 won't be selling them so cheap anymore. 

  	Are the other colors nice?  Especially Spiced Ginger and Ruby Treasure.  For that price, I was thinking of getting them as well.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Dec 15, 2010)

I was JUST about to ask if anyone had gotten theirs yet...I have tracking numbers on mine, but it's not showing any info when i track, grrrrrrrr



honybr said:


> I bought one (only one) out of curiousity.  I've read so much about it and I figured for $1.99 you couldn't go wrong.  I received it yesterday and now I see what all the excitement was about!  That is really a beautiful blush.  I'm sad I didn't get 2, because you know the person who bought 30 won't be selling them so cheap anymore.
> 
> Are the other colors nice?  Especially Spiced Ginger and Ruby Treasure.  For that price, I was thinking of getting them as well.


----------



## honybr (Dec 15, 2010)

^^^ I was scared I wouldn't get it due to the hoarder and the seller not being able to close the auction on time, but it worked out.  I think I saw on ebay that it shipped from MN.  I'm in UT - it shipped Friday got to me on Tuesday.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Dec 15, 2010)

Mine got shipped--allegedly-- on the 10th, and this is the message I keep getting:
  	Class: First-Class Mail[SUP][/SUP]
	Service(s): Delivery Confirmation[SUP][/SUP]
	Status: Electronic Shipping Info Received

	The U.S. Postal Service was electronically notified by the shipper on December 10, 2010 to expect your package for mailing. This does not indicate receipt by the USPS or the actual mailing date. Delivery status information will be provided if / when available. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.


*sigh* I'll try to be a bit more patient, since I'm a bit further away.


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 15, 2010)

I received mine today... complete with a $1.00 off coupon on the front of the compact, LOL!  I really like the color.


----------



## openexpression (Dec 15, 2010)

I received mine today also...I live in Louisiana. Be patient ladies! They are on the way!


----------



## openexpression (Dec 15, 2010)

honybr said:


> I bought one (only one) out of curiousity.  I've read so much about it and I figured for $1.99 you couldn't go wrong.  I received it yesterday and now I see what all the excitement was about!  That is really a beautiful blush.  I'm sad I didn't get 2, because you know the person who bought 30 won't be selling them so cheap anymore.
> 
> Are the other colors nice?  Especially Spiced Ginger and Ruby Treasure.  For that price, I was thinking of getting them as well.



 	All of the colors are nice...the price is cheaper than drugstore, especially with no tax and free shipping. The only one I would say to get right away (if you want it) is Ruby Treasure. Spiced Ginger and Plum Sorbet are still sold in CVS...but they are $4.99. Soft Honey and Ruby Treasure were discontinued. Use a VERY light hand with Ruby Treasure and Plum Sorbet...but they are gorgeous!


----------



## amillion (Dec 15, 2010)

I also ordered one out of curiosity and the posting about it on LHCF and here. Still waiting for it to be shipped. If it doesn't work out for my skin tone I will just give it away to someone who can use it. Figured for $2.00 bucks I am not out of any money on this. Also ordered the chocolate truffle blush for a contour shade.


----------



## openexpression (Dec 15, 2010)

I ordered one of the Chocolate Truffles...It's nice but a little too dark for me (NC44-45). I don't contour often, but it will come in hand when I do. Soft Honey is absolutely gorgeous and you will love it! You honestly cannot beat 1.99 + free shipping + tax. That is better than when it was still in stores. I wonder where do people find this stuff to sell in such large quantities. The seller sold 59 of them. I wish someone could find the Wild Cherry shade. I would jump allllll over it!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Dec 15, 2010)

openexpression said:


> I ordered one of the Chocolate Truffles...It's nice but a little too dark for me (NC44-45). I don't contour often, but it will come in hand when I do. Soft Honey is absolutely gorgeous and you will love it! You honestly cannot beat 1.99 + free shipping + tax. That is better than when it was still in stores. I wonder where do people find this stuff to sell in such large quantities. The seller sold 59 of them. I wish someone could find the Wild Cherry shade. I would jump allllll over it!


 
Don't give up on the Wild Cherry, I got one either last month or in October. Just hold tight! I'm waiting on my ruby Treasure to determine if they're different enough to justify having both. I'd better go ahead and get up on the chocolate truffle!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 15, 2010)

openexpression said:


> Don't give up on the Wild Cherry, I got one either last month or in October. Just hold tight! I'm waiting on my ruby Treasure to determine if they're different enough to justify having both. I'd better go ahead and get up on the chocolate truffle!


	Was that you?!?!  I found Wild Cherry on ebay at one point but forgot about the auction end date/time.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Dec 16, 2010)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Was that you?!?!  I found Wild Cherry on ebay at one point but forgot about the auction end date/time.


 LOL, yup! I got it on a humbug! I split my time between here and Savannah and usually I'm not thinking about ebay when I'm there... I bid when I got an alert, thinking someone was gonna swoop down and get it at the last minute...nobody even bid except me!


----------



## honybr (Dec 16, 2010)

openexpression said:


> All of the colors are nice...the price is cheaper than drugstore, especially with no tax and free shipping. The only one I would say to get right away (if you want it) is Ruby Treasure. Spiced Ginger and Plum Sorbet are still sold in CVS...but they are $4.99. Soft Honey and Ruby Treasure were discontinued. Use a VERY light hand with Ruby Treasure and Plum Sorbet...but they are gorgeous!


	Thanks for this!  Ruby Treasure does seem a bit overwhelming, but I think I'm going to try it.  It looks different than anything I have in my collection.  Is it more red or coral?


----------



## openexpression (Dec 16, 2010)

One thing about Black Radiance is that they are very "spot on" with their name descriptions. I tried to take a pic of Ruby Treasure for you but the horrible lighting in my apartment would not cooperate. Anywho, Ruby Treasure is just that...RUBY (lol). It is a really pretty red (not burgundy or wine), but RED with a really slight golden shimmer.


----------



## Curly1908 (Dec 16, 2010)

^I agree with O.E.'s description.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 16, 2010)

That is funny.  I thought it would be re-listed when I realized the auction ended.  But then I saw that someone had won it and I KNEW someone on this forum bought it because who else would be buying that.  It's the only Black Radiance blush I don't have... The search continues
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> LOL, yup! I got it on a humbug! I split my time between here and Savannah and usually I'm not thinking about ebay when I'm there... I bid when I got an alert, thinking someone was gonna swoop down and get it at the last minute...nobody even bid except me!


----------



## honybr (Dec 17, 2010)

openexpression said:


> One thing about Black Radiance is that they are very "spot on" with their name descriptions. I tried to take a pic of Ruby Treasure for you but the horrible lighting in my apartment would not cooperate. Anywho, Ruby Treasure is just that...RUBY (lol). It is a really pretty red (not burgundy or wine), but RED with a really slight golden shimmer.


	I see.  That really helps.  I'm gonna be bold and try it.


----------



## amillion (Dec 17, 2010)

Okay I got my blush this evening in the mail. I understand now the hype and fuss over soft honey. It's beautiful on my skin tone. Very natural looking and provides a soft glow to my cheekbones. Didn't think it would work for my skin tone because of it's orange tone look in the pan but it looks wonderful. Thanks to Openexpression for even alerting it was available. I would have never tried this product if it were not for you starting the thread. Between this and chocolate truffle working out for me and the Nars and MAC blushes I have I am set with blush for quite some time.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Dec 18, 2010)

Ohhhhhkayyyyy... I finally got mine  but I was sorely disappointed, because my Ruby Treasure was totally destroyed and all inside the package... they were packaged terribly! this is just one pic, I hope it resizes because it's huge and I'm at work so I can't edit.


----------



## amillion (Dec 18, 2010)

That sucks. My chocolate truffle arrived with a few broken bits inside the package as well. Although my was packaged well I think the blushes are really fragile.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Dec 18, 2010)

Well, I sent them a message, and they responded surprisingly fast, and they said they'll replace it, and that they are two guys who know nothing about makeup, so in the future they'll take more care. Sorry about your Chocolate Truffle, now I know what to possibly expect.


----------



## Curly1908 (Dec 18, 2010)

Ladies, you NEED Spiced Ginger in your life!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 19, 2010)

Glad to hear you'll be getting a replacement.  In their defense though, I think Ruby Treasure might be even more fragile than Black Radiance blushes normally are.  When I got mine at Wal-Mart (a few months ago, before all of the older blushes were gone) there was only one non-shattered RT.  


HeavenLeiBlu said:


> Well, I sent them a message, and they responded surprisingly fast, and they said they'll replace it, and that they are two guys who know nothing about makeup, so in the future they'll take more care. Sorry about your Chocolate Truffle, now I know what to possibly expect.


----------



## amillion (Dec 19, 2010)

You ladies are the worst enablers. You have me buying more blush I don't even need. If I knew these blushes were so darn  pigmented I would have never dropped my money on NARS. I love NARS but I hate the price point of those blushes. Seriously slept on black radiance.


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 20, 2010)

I tried my Soft Honey for the first time today and, dang, I don't think I've ever seen a blush so pigmented (well, except for MAC's Dirty Plum).  I _barely _touched my brush to it and had more than enough color for one cheek!  It's really pretty, I'm glad I snagged one.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Dec 25, 2010)

Curly1908 said:


> Ladies, you NEED Spiced Ginger in your life!!!!!!!!!!!!!



She's right, ladies. I meant to say this back when VV was released, but I was a bit hesitant to do so-- in any case, Spiced Ginger on me, is  extremely close to Bite of an Apple.  They don't appear to be dupes in the pan, but applied on my skin, it's hard to tell them apart. Spice Ginger is actually more pigmented than BofanA, so if you missed out on it  and can live without the packaging (I can't, that why I'm keeping mine, LOL) definitely give Spiced Ginger a try. If you buy it retail, it only costs you 5 bucks wherever the old Black Radiance blushes are still available, or wherever you might find them on Ebay!


----------



## BeautyByLele (Mar 14, 2011)

Does anybody know of a dupe for Soft Honey ??


----------

